# St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I would like to start of with a mini rant, so if you are only here for the beer - skip the next paragraph...

For those that dont know me, Im an American who moved to Canada about 6 months ago. I am not ashamed to admit that I really got spoiled with the variety & availability of great craft beer in the US - even in our little hillbilly town in north GA. I imagine everyone has heard people saying that Canadian beer is better than US beer, and that it is stronger than US beer. I had heard that in the US, and have heard that several times since moving here, and usually from people that drink Bud, Miller, Pilsner etc etc. That is nothing more than a myth. All mass produced beers, Canadian & US are all about the same - around 5% alcohol, and to me they all taste...well, not good.

WIth the beer selections locally, it is practically impossible to get a good beer, so I was very happy when I gave this one a try....

REVIEW

ST AMBROISE OATMEAL STOUT










After twisting off the cap (unusual for a craft beer i know) , the beer pours very dark, almost black, with a nice looking brown head on it.

The aroma to this beer is awesome - malty with plenty of dark chocolate & coffee/expresso to it.

Taste pretty much follows the aroma, roasted malts, coffee bean, bakers chocolate, and enough hop to make the coffee/chocolate change from slightly sweet to hop bitter, then a touch of lactose on the end.

Mouthfeel is nice & smooth, with maybe a tad more carbonation than I like, but very good overall.

Overall I think this is a great beer & would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone who enjoys a porter or stout. At 5% abv it isnt overly strong if you want to drink several, but to me the beer is satisfying enough that one or two is all I want at one sitting.

A six pack locally sells for $14.38, but then all beer here is ridiculously taxed, so it may be much cheaper elsewhere.

This beer is brewed by Mcauslan Brewery in Montreal, and is available in the US, but I do not know how widely distributed.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice one Terry. Now, can I find it here...........:dunno:


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Too bad about the limited selection, but it sounds like you found one! Cheers!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds tasty! Thanks for the review, Terry!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Nice one Terry. Now, can I find it here...........:dunno:


You know we wouldnt leave our Aussie bros just hanging Warren... this might lead you to a distributor in your area...

Palais Imports - Home

and it looks like you will have a better selection available from that brewery than I do lol...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> You know we wouldnt leave our Aussie bros just hanging Warren... this might lead you to a distributor in your area...
> 
> Palais Imports - Home
> 
> and it looks like you will have a better selection available from that brewery than I do lol...


NSW, SA & VIC Stockists only. :banghead::spank:

There is a West Aus Distributor listed so I'll throw them an email 7 see if anyone close stocks it.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

that's a really good Oatmeal Stout, nice review!

you may have already tried this brewery in the states, but Unibroue is a Canadian brewery that puts out good stuff too.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

android said:


> you may have already tried this brewery in the states, but Unibroue is a Canadian brewery that puts out good stuff too.


I have only tasted their Blonde de Chambly - picked up the 750ml corked bottle for my wife a couple weeks ago. Very nice, citrusy kind of lemony with maybe a belgian(?) yeast taste that i really liked. Will definitely try more of their selections when i get the chance!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

ejgarnut said:


> I have only tasted their Blonde de Chambly - picked up the 750ml corked bottle for my wife a couple weeks ago. Very nice, citrusy kind of lemony with maybe a belgian(?) yeast taste that i really liked. Will definitely try more of their selections when i get the chance!


yep, all of their beers are made in the belgian style with those yeasts.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love me some Oatmeal Stout thanks for the heads up Terry!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

By the way Terry i love the new signature line!
My favorite founding father!
Peace my brother!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just in Canada on a business trip and this was the first sixer I picked up from the beer store. The outside of the box looked good what can I say. This is a very good Oatmeal Stout...I mean very, very good. I just saw a gas station close to my house is carrying all the offerings from this brewery so I will be seeing more of this throughout the winter.


----------

